# Coors Beer Bottles



## slplsinbstn (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Gang. 
 Does anyone know the value of a few old Coors Banquet Limited edition 500 home run club bottles. I picked up four today at a yard sale for $0.50 each. I have seen a few on ebay for the coors lite. but these are regular coors and have never been opened. Yep, they still have carbonated beer in them. They are in a little rough shape, being dirty and have fully rusted caps. I don't think drinking them would be a good idea.
 Thanks 

    Jeff


----------



## epackage (Sep 28, 2013)

A couple dollars each if you could even find a buyer, they might be in greater demand 30-40 years from now....


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 29, 2013)

Bat bottles will not be sold in Texas, Florida, Tennessee, Oklahoma or Alabama. In Virginia, bat bottles will not carry the player signatures. The 18-ounce bat bottles can be purchased individually, in specially designed four-packs, or in 24-bottle cases. FROM

 Maybe you can get more in one of those states.


----------

